# Suggestion for small bowled pipe....



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking for an affordable (50-75 dollars) briar with a smaller bowl for stronger tobaccos. I'm really partial to the Peterson donegal dublin like this one...

Peterson Donegal Rocky (268) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

A bit more than I want to pay, but still in my range.

Any suggestions for a pipe shaped similarly to this with a small bowl? Kindof a broad question I know, but I'm new to briar all together, and don't really know the better brands/styles and websites to find them. Been googling my behind off, and not finding much.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Apples are very likable shapes that have bowls that are a bit smaller.

Comoy's Pipes Virgin Apple (368) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Peterson Shamrock Rusticated (B24) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

English Estate Claret by Sasieni Apple (30) (1979-1986) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

On the economy side is the Dr. Grabow Duke line. Smaller bowls and very affordable...more $$ to spend on baccy! They are nice briar pipes.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a nice Dr. Grabow Regal that is pretty small. one of my favorite cheap pipes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

When I'm in the mood for a small bowl, I also reach for my Dr. Grabow. I really should get a couple more; this one has been abused so much I'm afraid it's just going to crumble into dust one day...


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I've looked at getting that Peterson before. My small pipe is a Peterson Belgique, which has even a smaller bowl than the Zulu.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

The Savinelli Clark's Favorite has a small bowl too.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

How about a Tsuge Bent Billard in coral finish with a 3/4" diameter bowl that is half price at the moment:

Tsuge Natural Rusticated Bent Billiard (206) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Peterson tankard, rusticated. Size, price and pedigree.










The older versions (barrel and tankard both, I think) with army bit are cool, too.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the suggestions folks! I've looked at the Peterson Tankard before, and like the shape, but had forgotten to check it out for bowl size. Also, the Grabow I'd liked as well, but had steered away from them based on the drug store briar category. Good to know they're serviceable.

I've got my eyes on another dublin on smokingpipes that I'm in love with, but can't afford it till payday. Hopefully it will still be there this coming Friday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

FiveStar said:


> ...I've looked at the Peterson Tankard before, and like the shape, but had forgotten to check it out for bowl size.


Iwan Reis calls it a Dunhill group 2 - smallish pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I realize this is more than you were probably looking to spend, but if you like Peterson's and zulus Iwan Reis has this one on a big markdown: $248 MSRP on sale for $99.










Peterson Deluxe Classic 268 - Iwan Ries and Co - Chicago's Pipe Cigar and Tobacco Store


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a small Tim West pipe that has been fantastic for a quick smoke. They are on Ebay. You have to really break them in slowly as they are quite raw when new.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Keep your eyes on eBay and watch for older E. Wilke Pipes. Wilke Pipes, in very good to excellent condition are very much available on eBay and usually at prices well within your range. E. Wilke Pipes are known for their smaller bowls, usually group 2 & 3s.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Peterson tankard, rusticated. Size, price and pedigree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a handsome looking pipe.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on the pipe I'd really been drooling over for the last week or so. A bit more than I'd planned to spend, but I REALLY liked the shape of this one, and with St. Patty's coming up I couldn't help myself. Damn that Bear, he sure does know how to write a description that makes you get in "gottahavit" mode!

Johs Smooth Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

I've been reading more about those tankards, and for the price, I may have to make that my next pipe purchse. I like these smaller bowled pipes a lot, as the thing that appeals to me most about pipes is their quicker smoke as compared to cigars. I believe there's a Tankard on the horizon for me!


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

I know you said briar, but there are some very cheap mini meerschaum pipes on ebay. eBay Seller: meerschaummarket: Collectibles items on eBay.com


----------

